# Bite Suit Brand/Style Preferences



## Nate Barrett (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm borrowing a suit right now, but at some point in the medium-term future I would like to buy a suit that actually fits that I can use for a long time. So I'm wondering what brands and styles the people of WDF have used and what they like/dislike about them. Thanks!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Demanet comp suit for me and a euro joe semicomp or training for bigger decoys so I can't side by side compare them. That being said, the demanet feels better built and is very "fast". Easy to run, get up off the ground, etc. the euro joe has seen much combat and held up great


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Junot. Good customer service. Good quality. Good fit.

I have used an ALM, demanet, and Euro Joe in the past. They all work well. Overall I have liked Demanet better than anything else.

Good fit makes all the difference in being able to move, move well, and for longer periods of time.

Also important is what you are training for/competing in as far as the weight of the suit.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I use a Belgium semi-comp Ring Suit http://www.canine-consultants.com/catalog.html , and I absolutely love it. It is made almost identical to the Demanet and at the time that I got it, it was much more cost effective. It has gone up in price considerably, but I love mine. I haven't priced suits lately, so it may still be a good deal. Mine has held up through years of punishment from dogs of various levels and different working breeds. I have also used Demanet, Euro Joe and Can-Am, as well as a KNPV style suit of unknown origins and a Grasta (long story). Demanet makes a great suit, but my Belgium is just as good. Euro-Joe; I still have a scar on my left bicep from a Police K-9 (KNPV Titled) dog, whose canines punctured the suit. The Can-am was very interesting, in that it could be altered fairly easily to accommodate different dogs and different types of training, and the price was very reasonable. All in all, the Can-am afforded a good level of protection and flexibility for a great price. They can be found on E-bay, but you can still get it custom made. Of all of the aforementioned suits, I prefer the Belgium. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Nate Barrett (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It seems like I've heard good things about Demanet from everyone I've asked, and that's the brand I'm borrowing right now. I'm training with a club that mainly does French Ring, but also has some dogs doing PSA/NADF type work. Do you all prefer a semi-comp style?


----------

